# Ahora Les Presento A San Francisco En 2 Dias



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola sijot, que buenas fotos y que buenos recuerdos, Oh San Francisco una de mis ciudades favoritas, la arquitectura victoriana, las calles y su gente, una ciudad muy cosmopolita e interesante. Y el clima, como siempre soleado y foggy. No tuve tiempo de ir a Alcatraz solo la vi de lejitos, pero viendo esas fotos..la verdad que no me perdi de mucho jajajaja. Gracias por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Supongo que "Full House" se llamaba "3x3" en Perú... ...esas casitas deben ser de las más fotografiadas en SF.


Uy! Me gustaba mucho esa serie xD! 

Chéveres las fotos! Gracias Sijot!

Una pregunta, hace días veía una serie o algo así, y cierta gente era de los suburbios en las afueras de San Francisco, mientras que otros vivían por el Golden Gate en la ciudad y ambos se miraban con cierto temor.. es muy distinta la gente de uno y otro lado?


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Huh, los prisioneros del Alcatraz tenian una buena vista , estando en "cautberio" ... uno estando libre tendria que pagar sus buenos "verdes" para el privilegio de las vistas :lol:


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Uy! Me gustaba mucho esa serie xD!
> 
> Chéveres las fotos! Gracias Sijot!
> 
> Una pregunta, hace días veía una serie o algo así, y cierta gente era de los suburbios en las afueras de San Francisco, mientras que otros vivían por el Golden Gate en la ciudad y ambos se miraban con cierto temor.. es muy distinta la gente de uno y otro lado?


Hey Kametza gracias por los comentarios...Bueno en verdad nunca he escuchado nada sobre un cierto temor entre los habitantes de San francisco y el area de la bahia. Pero me gustaria saber en nombre de la seria dondes escuchastes sobre ese tema... si te acuerdas te agradeceria mucho, pq me gustaria ver de que se trata. Yo estoy mas o menos a 30 minutos al sur de san francisco... y por donde yo estoy la gente es muy amigable y creo que no tienen nada en contra de los habitantes de la ciudad. 

Bueno, gracias nuevamente y saludos


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Exrexnotex said:


> Huh, los prisioneros del Alcatraz tenian una buena vista , estando en "cautberio" ... uno estando libre tendria que pagar sus buenos "verdes" para el privilegio de las vistas :lol:


De hecho que los prisioneros tenian buena vista de la ciudad...pero al mismo tiempo era una pesadilla pq para ellos estando tan cerca de la ciudad se sentian tan alejados. Era imposible escapar vivo ya que al momento de llegar al agua, el frio era inmenso e imposible de sobrevivir. Solo se conoce de una persona que supuestamente escapo..pero nunca mas se supo de el..unos piensan que murio por la extrema temperatura del agua. 

gracias por el comentario


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Ralfo said:


> Hola sijot, que buenas fotos y que buenos recuerdos, Oh San Francisco una de mis ciudades favoritas, la arquitectura victoriana, las calles y su gente, una ciudad muy cosmopolita e interesante. Y el clima, como siempre soleado y foggy. No tuve tiempo de ir a Alcatraz solo la vi de lejitos, pero viendo esas fotos..la verdad que no me perdi de mucho jajajaja. Gracias por compartir tus fotos.


Bueno en si no te perdiste mucho...pero a me parecio interesante poder caminar por en una carcel..te da una aire diferente. Tambien la historia de la isla es interesante ya que los nativos americanos se posesionaron de la isla, por un tiempo y no dejaban a nadie entrar. De todas manera gracias por el comentario 

Saludos


----------

